# I Made This Last Night



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I made this last night. The all steel 200m Cushion case is 1960's NOS bought from O&W, they only had one or I would have bought a few to make some more. So it's a unique one off, I like it a lot.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very







how long before you sell it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

3-4 hours,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Roy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Lovely watch.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, I like that







Unusual bezel insert too.

cheers

Dave


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

roy,

that is a knockout watch, very nearly my ideal.

dan.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> 3-4 hours,


where? when? how much?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm doing a small update today, this will be on it.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Blimey that went quick


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

That was fast! OK, come clean - who got it?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not me







great looking watch Roy, really like the case shape


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll post some pics next week ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done, that's a terrific looking watch







Something of a cross between a Czech pilot's watch and a Vostok Komandirskie.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I made this last night. The all steel 200m Cushion case is 1960's NOS bought from O&W, they only had one or I would have bought a few to make some more. So it's a unique one off, I like it a lot.


I didn't realise it was 200m WR. It is not a Caribbean, but the case looks superficially similar to the Caribbean 1000 model no. 706. Here's my Jacques Monnat:










cheers

Dave


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Wonderful looking watch. If I was lucky enough to have seen it first, I would have bought it without a doubt!


----------

